# Euer Fazit nach der Open Beta



## JonnyBee (23. April 2012)

Servus, das D3 open Beta We ist ja leider vorbei. Wie war euer Eindruck, was fehlt euch, was fandet ihr gut?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

alles wie erwartet, gebuchter urlaub in sankturio wird nich gecancelt


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2012)

Mein Gedanke war: Was haben die die ganzen Jahre gemacht?


----------



## Deadwool (24. April 2012)

Ich fands durchzogen. Der erste Eindruck mit dem Dämonenjäger war so la la. Stupides Button smashen.
Dann hab ichs am nächsten Tag nochmal mit dem Hexendoktor angespielt und war begeistert. Als ich die Demo durch hatte, versuchte ich einen anderen Char und verlor auf halbem Weg die Lust. 

Dass der Spielablauf so linear ist dass man sein Gehirn auf standby lassen kann, ist im ersten Moment angenehm, aber mindert die Langzeitmotivation ungemein. 

Mich stört ausserdem dass man kaum Möglichkeiten hat seinen Char zu individualisieren. Alles wird einem vorgeschrieben. Sogar welche Spells man wo auf die Leiste legen muss.


----------



## rockzilla789 (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe kann man die Spells legen wie man möchte, das muss man aber extra im Menü aktivieren.
Jedenfalls is mir sowas aufgefallen, habs aber nicht getestet.


----------



## myadictivo (24. April 2012)

alle chars auf 13, >20 stunden played.
gekauft hätte ich mirs so oder so, denn d2 ist bis zum heutigen zeitpunkt einfach mein lieblingsspiel.

für mich persönlich stimmt einfach alles. flüssiger spielfluss, endlich auch mal hübsche grafik, stimmiger sound und gute inszenierung. ordentlich vielfalt bei den skills / runen / passiv skills und co. einzig eine quickslot leiste fehlt mir irgendwie, wo ich halt vorgefertigte skill + runen ablegen könnte und die bei bedarf schneller wechseln kann als über das skill menü jedesmal von hand durchzuclicken 

fühlt sich jedenfalls gut an und ist halt diablo, auch ohne stats und skilltree


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war: Was haben die die ganzen Jahre gemacht?


Genau das dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (24. April 2012)

Mal eine Frage:

In D1 war's so, dass man speichern/ausloggen konnte und der Stand der Map war gespeichert. Bei D2 dagegen waren alle Gegner, die man schon getötet hatte, wieder am Leben. Wie ist das in D3?

Ergänzende Frage: Sind die Maps jetzt fix oder werden die wie in D1/D2 wieder um einen Fixpunkt herum neu generiert beim Wiederspielen?



Danke!


----------



## meuzkoder (24. April 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war: Was haben die die ganzen Jahre gemacht?


genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## Bezzlebub (24. April 2012)

fande es zwar schade das glaub ich nur der erste akt verfügbar war aber im großen und ganzen hat es mir sehr sehr viel spaß gemacht und ja da ich jahrespas besitzer bin freut es mich umso mehr am 15.mai alles zu brei zu hauen was mich anschaut


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2012)

Es war nicht der komplette erste Akt. Es war bis zum ersten Boss im 1. Akt.


----------



## Bezzlebub (24. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es war nicht der komplette erste Akt. Es war bis zum ersten Boss im 1. Akt.



ah okay danke hatte schon angst erster akt so kurz


----------



## Noktavius (24. April 2012)

Also ich hab zwar nich open sondern closed gespielt aber ich muss sagen! Diablo Gefühl war sofort wieder da ! Grafik is wie ich finde stimmig und läuft flüssig so wie es sein soll! Zum rest kann man ja noch nich viel sagen man hat ja nur nen ganz kleinen teil gesehn (sprich talente und runen) aber fühlt sich auch flüssig und stimmig an! Und wäre der Jahrespass nich gewesen hätte ich es mir auch so geholt ! Jez nur noch bis start warten, installieren und zocken !


----------



## Theopa (24. April 2012)

Diablo ist wieder da, mehr kann man kaum sagen. Ich finde es bisher absolut genial, die Grafik reicht mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. April 2012)

es macht spaß aber sehr viel hat sich nicht getan
hab closed beta gespielt und fands gut
gute stimmung stimmiges und flüssiges spielerlebnis
allerdings
von so einer gefühlten jahrhunderte langen entwicklungszeit hatte ich mir mehr erhofft
bzw frage ich mich genau wie tikume etc woran die so ewig gearbeitet haben


----------



## floppydrive (25. April 2012)

1. Die Beta entspricht von der Story/Quest etc nicht dem realen Spiel das wurde oft genug gesagt

2. Ihr habt gerade mal 5% vom ganzen Spiel gesehen und fragt nun was Blizzard getan hat?

3. Wartet ab und spielt es ab 15.05.2012 und dann könnt ihr meckern wenn ihr es durch habt.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt fünf komplette Characterwhipes mitgemacht und hatte jedesmal aufs neue Spaß, trotz immer gleichen Ablauf. In jeder Test-Phase gab es was Neues, auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten waren, in der letzten sogar Bosse und Dungeons die ich in den Phasen vorher nicht gesehen habe. Außerdem griff die Lust auf die Itemjagd sofort wieder, vor allem weil ich fast jedes mal komplett andere Gegenstände und einen anderen Statsfaktor gefunden habe (Diablo-Gefühl). Stimmung passt, auch wenn für meinen persönlichen Geschmack Farbton, sowie die Lichteffekte noch etwas düsterer (nicht dunkler, stimmungsvoller für einen noch etwas effektiveren "darker tone") ausfallen könnten und ich will endlich wissen wie sich die Story entwickelt - Jahrespass steht auch. Von daher: Wird bei Release auf jeden Fall gespielt. :-P


----------



## Nikoxus (25. April 2012)

Ich hab den Dämonenjäger auf 13 gespielt und alle Klassen bis auf den Mönch (Hat leider nich die Zeit für gereicht..) so auf Level 9 und muss sagen, dass das Spiel jedesmal wieder Spaß macht, erstrecht wenn man mit Freunden zusammen spielt und in Skype/Ts3 ist. Die Collectors Edition hab ich mir schon im Dezember bei Hitfox für 59.99 gesichert und warte ganz gespannt auf den 15. Mai und will wissen wie es weitergeht )


----------



## Helmod (25. April 2012)

Hi leute,

auch ich habe dieses wochenende genutzt um die diablo 3 beta zuspielen.

diablo 1 hatte ich damals durchgespielt und irgendwie war ich zu diabolo 2 zeiten ganz woanders und hab dieses erst vor 2 jahen mal kurz gezockt und durch die altbackene grafik hab ich damals schnell aufgehört. nichts desto trotz hab ich eigentlich immer gern hack´n slay gespielt zb champions of norath 1+2 

da ich nen wow jahrespass hab, hab ich wie gesagt bei d3 mal reingeschaut, und nach den ersten 5 min dacht ich:" naja nich so der bringer"
aber nach dem ich erstmal die auflösung hochgestellt hatte^^ und mein barbar richtig in form kam hat ich voll den spass und wollt gar nich mehr aufhören, hab dann aber trotzdem mit lv 8 abgeschaltet weil ich mich einfach auf das fertige spiel freue.

es ist für mich wie bei starcraft 2, nich viel neues aber das muss auch gar nich sein, hauptsache der spass is derselbe wie bei den ur-spielen

mfg


----------



## jolk (25. April 2012)

Ich fand es ab der ersten Sekunde genial und es hat mich direkt genauso begeistert wie Diablo 1 und Diablo 2.
Die Frage ist nur, wie sich das Auktionshaus entwickeln wird, denn wenn man ohne Echtgeld nicht mithalten kann, spiel ich Hardcore


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 2. Ihr habt gerade mal 5% vom ganzen Spiel gesehen und fragt nun was Blizzard getan hat?



Ich empfehle hier den Threadtitel doch mal zu lesen. Da heist es. "*Euer* Fazit nach der *Open Beta*"


----------



## Millijana (25. April 2012)

Mir hat die Beta spaß gemacht. Ich habe es leider nur geschafft mit dem Monk die ganz eBeta zu speilen, weil ich leider am WE arbeiten musste.
Die Klasse hat mächtig spaß gemacht und ich wart schon wieder jedes Mal genervt, wenn ich nur aufs Klo musste, weil ich nicht vom PC weg wollte. 
Demonhunter fand ich nun so lala, aber habe sie auch nur auf lvl 7 gebracht, mal sheen wie es dann im richtigne Speil aussieht. Sorc war auch nett.
Für mehr hats leider nicht gereicht.
Gegkauft ätte ich es mir ohnehin, aber ich bin nun um die Erkenntnis schlauer, dass ich echt spaß haben werde, vor allem wie schon mal jemand sagte, wenn ich mit den Jungs dann zusammen spiele.


----------



## Amokoma (25. April 2012)

Ich fand die Open Beta super. Hab's zwar erst am Samstag morgen mitgekriegt... aber dafür konnte ich den Sonntag schön in Ruhe und mit nen paar Kumpels so richtig zum Testen nutzen. 
Habe alle Klassen auf 9+ gehabt, den Hexendoktor auf 13.
Und ich muss gestehen, dass D3 einfach Spass macht. Es ist simpel... aber verdammt gut, so wie es ist. 
Und nu guck ich mir erstmal diese lecker schmackhaften Videos an, die Blizz von meinem WD reingestellt hat *händereibz und auf's leveln freut*


----------



## JonnyBee (26. April 2012)

ich finde das Spiel an sich ganz gut. Ich find nur schade das man keine Talentpunkte selber verteilen kann. Das ist was mir bei solchen Games an meinsten Spaß gemacht hat. Oder wie in Skyrim das einfach die Fähigkeiten aufleveln die man am meisten nutzt. Und einen schönen Charakter editor hätte dem Spiel auch gut getan


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Helmod schrieb:


> auch ich habe dieses wochenende genutzt um die diabolo 3 beta zuspielen.
> 
> diabolo 1 hatte ich damals durchgespielt und irgendwie war ich zu diabolo 2 zeiten ganz woanders und hab dieses erst vor 2 jahen mal kurz gezockt und durch die altbackene grafik hab ich damals schnell aufgehört. nichts desto trotz hab ich


Will ja nicht klugscheissern...naja...ein wenig vielleicht doch  aber:

Diabolo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diablo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyBee (26. April 2012)

hehe das gleiche hab ich mir gestern auch schon gedacht ;D Diabobolus


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2012)

...


----------



## Remaire (27. April 2012)

Da ich vorher noch keinen teil von Diablo gespielt habe kann ich zwar keinen direkten Vergleich machen jedoch fand ich das Spiel nicht schlecht.
Viele Dinge fand ich gut / interessant manches hat mich aber auch gestört z.B. die Steuerung.

Naja da ich den Jahrespass habe werde ich denke mal trotzdem bei Release das Spiel weitertesten.


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2012)

steuerung ist halt diablo. wobei ich auch öfter mal wasd zum char bewegen gedrückt habe 
immerhin gabs eine zoomstufe, wenn auch ziemlich witzlos und nicht stufenlos.
nervig fand ich auch die einblendbare map. in d2 konnte man trotz eingeblendeter map noch laufen, bei d3 ging das nur bis zu dem punkt, der angeclickt wurde -> bevor <- man die map öffnete

sind aber nur kleinigkeiten die mich bißl gestört haben


----------



## Ismariel (4. Mai 2012)

Also erst mal fand ich es von BLizzard sehr cool das die für jeden die Beta an den Tagen offen hatten .


Blizz wollte denke ich zeigen das sie an ihre Fans denken die seit D1 bis jetzt drauf gewartet haben die Möglichkeiten haben in 3,5 Std wird die Beta geschlossen und wird wider zur Clossed.

Ich fand es mal gut zu sehen wie eine Beta den, so abläuft auch die Fehler zu posten so das Blizzard sehen kann was passiert wenn man, alles auf einen Server klatschen tut oder es versucht am laufen zu halten sah man ja, das 1 Server nicht ausreichend ist für dieses Projekt D3.

Ich sage auch danke an Blizzard wegen den tollen Klassen die man spielen kann wie einige vor mir schreibe freue ich mich auf die Magierin und Dämonenjägerin in ihrer Vielfalt etc.

Wie fandet ihr die Klassen wo ihr angespielt habt??

Fandet ihr alle die Klassen waren ok oder gab es Sachen wo ihr sagt die eine Klasse ist zu overpowert oder hat Blizzard da alles richtig gemacht von der Balance her??

Man muß sagen das Game läuft flüssig auf jeder Auflösung da auch ein dank an Blizzard.

Der Multiplayer ist echt super man findet super schnelle ne Gruppe und die Ladezeiten sind nicht lang da hat Blizz alles super gemacht.

Ich wurde in Sachen Klassen generell übertroffen ich durfte Diablo 3, in Köln letztes Jahr anspielen und da waren 20 min zu wenig, da fand ich die open Beta zu testen genau richtig danke das ihr die Open Beta so lange laufen lasst.

Ich glaube oder man kann sagen D3 wird ein sehr gutes Game und wie bei Scarcraft Wow hat Blizzard alles richtig gemacht das man es nicht allen recht machen kann ist auch jeden klar aber so ist das nun  mal.

Ich freue mich auf das Endprodukt und freue mich wider Dh und Mage nochmal hochzuspielen dann auf Lv 60 .

Dann wünsche ich allen hier nochmal viel Spaß bei der Open Beta und dann ab 15 Mai werden wir allen Diablo und Co vielleicht endgültig in die Schranken weisen???

Hm in der neuen Pc Ausgabe sagte der vater von Diablo das man Diablo erst in nen add on sieht bis dahin vergeht viel Zeit.

Finde das Runensystem toll und cool, das man seine passiven Fähigkeiten ändern kann wie man möchte das heißt jeder spielt, seinen Barb HK DH Mage und Mönch total anders da sage ich nochmal danke an Blizz das man, so varrieren kann im Spiel bei anderen ist dies nicht so der Fall.


----------

